# الكسارات crucher



## عبدالحميد رمضان (28 أغسطس 2010)

*الكسارات*

الي مهندسى التعدين اليكم موضوع شيق باللغة العربية عن بعض انواع الكسارات المستخدمة فى صناعة الاسمنت


----------



## aidsami (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود المعتبر.
هناك صور غير ظاهرة، ياليت اعادة تحميلها ان امكن و هذا للافادة
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## عبدالحميد رمضان (3 سبتمبر 2010)

هذا الموضوع يتضمن ايضا الحديث عن الكسارات من منظور صناعة الاسمنت ويحتوى على ملفات وورد عربى وانجليزى وبور بوينت +pdf
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U3QPGYOS​


----------



## alparslanist (16 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة المهندسين والخبراء العرب 
بحثت كثيرا عن كتاب او مقالة او دراسة او تصميم باللغة العربية في المواق الانترنت يتلكم عن الكسارات ولم احصل عليك ارجو من عنده معلومات لا يبخل على لانني محتاج في عملي جديد في مجال الكسارات الحجر
شكرا


----------



## alparslanist (16 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
استاذي الكريم عبدالحميد المحترم
نزلت كتاب ولكن صور لا تظهر ارجو اعادة رفعه مرة اخرىلكي ننتفع به و ندعوك بخير. ولي رجاء اخر ممكن تزودني اجزاء الكسارة باللغة العربية


----------



## alshangiti (16 سبتمبر 2011)

http://ar.zenithcrusher.com/products/crushing/?gclid=CKHKkZLvoasCFYMPfAod2RP7hw


----------



## alshangiti (16 سبتمبر 2011)

http://ar.sbmchina.com/


----------



## alparslanist (16 سبتمبر 2011)

هل من يساعدني في موضوع كسارات باللغة العربية 
لان لا توجد لغة موحدة في اجزاء الكسارات 
شكرا


----------



## alparslanist (16 سبتمبر 2011)

اريد معلومات هندسية وليس تجارية


----------

